# Waterflix Rewind DVD review



## SlamdSLC (Jan 28, 2004)

This DVD is about the Volkswagen/Audi scene, cars and owners. It goes through all of the popular generations and gives insight on why our community is so special. They had a tent at Waterfest, hopefully you saw it. They had a big tv playing the movie. This movie is about 45min long, and is unlike anything done before when it comes to VAG media. Its not just a bunch of burnouts, it is a professionally filmed movie. I had the pleasure of filming with Justin and Kennon and they couldn't have been nicer. It was a great experience and I wanted to start a thread to give them some much deserved attention. 
Their website is WaterflixHD.com You can watch the trailer there as well as purchase a copy. 
If you already purchased this film or watched it, post a review of how you thought it was. I have a feeling this is the beginning of something really big in the world of VAG.

Ryan


----------



## listentophilll (Sep 28, 2005)

I bought it, i think its really good.


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (listentophilll)*

my boyfriend bought it & we watched it last night when we got home. good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## halfbreeded (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (jhouse81)*

It says pre order on the website, is it not for sale yet? I some how missed that tent..


----------



## SlamdSLC (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (halfbreeded)*

They released it at WF so I'm sure they will start shipping soon.


----------



## 09vdubgti (Mar 28, 2009)

i didnt see there tent either....... looks good though i prob would hsve got it


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

i got it and its really well filmed and is a sweet documentary...i talked to the one guy that worked on it and they plan to have more videos out


----------



## SlamdSLC (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (vr6vdub97)*

You should see the music videos they do for bands


----------



## RearViewMirrorBlur (Jun 3, 2007)

also will be coming out with the blu ray version in a month or so.


----------



## Bakerrrr (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Waterflix Rewind DVD review (SlamdSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlamdSLC* »_I have a feeling this is the beginning of something really big in the world of VAG.


As do I

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: Waterflix Rewind DVD review (Bakerrrr)*

I had a little premier at my house last night with few of my friends... thay all loved it. all gave it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Muller08 (Jul 10, 2006)

It was really good..
Kennon did a good job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vduber3085 (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Waterflix Rewind DVD review (SlamdSLC)*

nice i deff want


----------



## SMS Performance (Dec 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

This DVD will be available at SMS Performance's web store. Watch out for the thread soon to come. 


_Modified by SMS Performance at 10:56 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## deviantk2 (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (SMS Performance)*

I haven't picked up my copy yet, but the trailer was amazing.....can't wait to see it. Maybe we'll have a little preview party http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (deviantk2)*

anyone got it on torrent?


----------



## s4mt3k (Dec 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sandro_bit* »_anyone got it on torrent?


lol what a *****


----------



## RearViewMirrorBlur (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (s4mt3k)*

check out the preview...
http://vimeo.com/5483707


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (s4mt3k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *s4mt3k* »_
lol what a *****

sorry, i had no idea what this was or that it was even for sale at WF


----------



## SlamdSLC (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (sandro_bit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sandro_bit* »_
sorry, i had no idea what this was or that it was even for sale at WF









Its $20 bucks man, I'm sure you can come up with the cash and support these guys.


----------



## 03gli401k (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SlamdSLC)*

i want one


----------



## SlamdSLC (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (03gli401k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03gli401k* »_i want one 

WaterflixHD.com pre-order one


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

i got my copy at waterfest on sunday. it's a great dvd, Kennon does amazing work.


----------



## VW_Andy_sanchez_chan (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (CULVER)*

_Modified by VW_Andy_sanchez_chan at 12:05 PM 7-29-2009_


----------



## VW_Andy_sanchez_chan (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (VW_Andy_sanchez_chan)*

_Modified by VW_Andy_sanchez_chan at 12:06 PM 7-29-2009_


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (VW_Andy_sanchez_chan)*

Thanks for the reviews guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by tsdfilms at 10:43 AM 7-23-2009_


----------



## WaterFlixHD (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (VW_Andy_sanchez_chan)*

I like waffles 


_Modified by WaterFlixHD at 10:39 AM 7-23-2009_


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (WaterFlixHD)*

you guys don't have anything to worry about... like you said your just looking to add something to the community. Anyone that's trying to stop you is just jealous or something. Now that you have reached Baller status from DVD sales.


----------



## WaterFlixHD (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*

Haha thanks man, I wish that were the case. Fact is it is really hard to make money off DVD sales when you have to fund filming, traveling, food, other expenses for 5 months. Ill be happy if we break even! Haha. Thanks for all the support guys!


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Waterflix Rewind DVD review (SlamdSLC)*

So who's pumped for Dubs On The Delaware?!


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Waterflix Rewind DVD review (VW_Andy_sanchez_chan)*

I like VW's


_Modified by tsdfilms at 10:42 AM 7-23-2009_


----------



## WaterFlixHD (Apr 17, 2009)

Big Waffels


_Modified by WaterFlixHD at 10:40 AM 7-23-2009_


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (WaterFlixHD)*

PANCAKES ARE DELICIOUS!!!


_Modified by tsdfilms at 10:43 AM 7-23-2009_


----------



## WaterFlixHD (Apr 17, 2009)

All I can say is from our media backgound we have covered our ass on everything. So go ahead, good luck with the $5,000 layer fee. A court will throw this out, I cannot believe you are saying all this on a forum, If you have a problem you can give me a call. PM me for my phone number and I'll be glad to talk to you. In the meantime no more of this non-sense on this forum. Lets talk about the movie or Dubs on the Delaware.
Thanks
-Justin


----------



## 90_golf (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (WaterFlixHD)*

great job on the film. it was fun to watch and it really shows how the vw community is more of a family than anything else. it was cool to see dave and andrews rocco's on film. Congrats to the creators on making a entertaining high quality film (even though i felt it was too short







). i look forward to seeing more films and maybe one day i can be in one







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMS Performance (Dec 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_Andy_sanchez_chan* »_once again i don't hate on anything VW i'm in complete love with anything VW/AUDI
i feel real guilty for writing those posts.


You go edit them or even delete them...


----------



## SlamdSLC (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (VW_Andy_sanchez_chan)*

WTF man why ruin a good thread. Edit them.


----------



## milliemix86 (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (SlamdSLC)*

Video was done very well. the 2 kids were chill as hell too they knew what they were talking about and put it together very well. Great Video http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (milliemix86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milliemix86* »_Video was done very well. the 2 kids were chill as hell too they knew what they were talking about and put it together very well. Great Video http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you I'm glad you thought that, we're hoping people will like what we're doing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fatdubs fatman (Mar 20, 2002)

Went to check out the preview of the video and it said it was no longer available. Am I missing something?


----------



## SMS Performance (Dec 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *fatdubs fatman* »_Went to check out the preview of the video and it said it was no longer available. Am I missing something?


Nope they took it down to revamp the teaser... It should be back up today!


----------



## recepticon (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SMS Performance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SMS Performance* »_
Nope they took it down to revamp the teaser... It should be back up today!

not pro
always good to add something new but to remove one? hmm...


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (recepticon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *recepticon* »_
not pro
always good to add something new but to remove one? hmm...


Please just hang tight, we ran into some issues yesterday, and we're going to be putting a new one up soon. It is still available to be viewed (the old one) at http://www.youtube.com/waterflix
Please just hang tight! Thanks!


----------



## SlamdSLC (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tsdfilms)*

I can assure you the DVD is worth buying. I am gonna buy the Blu ray too once it comes out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 95jettavr (Mar 31, 2006)

great video. I enjoyed watching it and as stated before its a completely different style. def worth purchasing.


----------



## oem + (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: (95jettavr)*

I got the pleasure of working with Kennon and Justin and appreciate all the hard work and time that went into the film. We must have spent 3 hours filming and waiting for the right sunlight. The roads sucked too lol. I loved the film and cant wait to be in the next one!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WaterFlixHD (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (SlamdSLC)*

Thanks guys! All the feedback is great! There is a lot to come in the future. I don't want to give it all away but a new community oriented website to keep people posted on whats going on, FREE web videos, and soon a download-able copy of rewind off Itunes. Keep an eye out because big things are to come with the next movie. See you all at Dubs on the Delaware!


----------



## SlamdSLC (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (WaterFlixHD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WaterFlixHD* »_Thanks guys! All the feedback is great! There is a lot to come in the future. I don't want to give it all away but a new community oriented website to keep people posted on whats going on, FREE web videos, and soon a download-able copy of rewind off Itunes. Keep an eye out because big things are to come with the next movie. See you all at Dubs on the Delaware! 

You da man Justin! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SlamdSLC)*

http://vimeo.com/5813172
Trailer is back up.


----------



## halfbreeded (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tsdfilms)*

Just ordered one! thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## milliemix86 (May 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tsdfilms)*

See you guys at Dubs on the Delaware http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (milliemix86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *milliemix86* »_See you guys at Dubs on the Delaware http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

See you guys there. We'll be the dudes wearing the blue waterflix HD shirts, at least I think we will be wearing them!



_Modified by tsdfilms at 5:32 AM 7-31-2009_


----------



## milliemix86 (May 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tsdfilms)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif met you guys at waterfest


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (milliemix86)*

Still waiting on the Downloadl Version.... I dont do DVD


----------



## WaterFlixHD (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (duke_seb)*

its coming!! just hold tight


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (WaterFlixHD)*

giggity giggity.....allllriiight!


----------



## halfbreeded (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (duke_seb)*

I just got my video today! Great job guys! I really enjoyed the style of the video. just one request don't film on windy days!


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (halfbreeded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *halfbreeded* »_I just got my video today! Great job guys! I really enjoyed the style of the video. just one request don't film on windy days!









Thank you very much!
We were disappointed with the wind noise too - the mic should have been tucked better and shielded but hey - we'll fix that and make it better for our next film! Thanks for the positive comments and constructive words, we're glad you like it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C.S Bishop (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tsdfilms)*

Just placed my order http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (C.S Bishop)*

trailer is back down.....?


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SP Scirocco)*

No its on the waterflix vimeo account.
http://vimeo.com/5813172


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tsdfilms)*

Just ordered a Blu-Ray version!


----------



## C.S Bishop (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (FastB7S4)*








I want mine now. Whats the usual shipping time?


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (C.S Bishop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.S Bishop* »_







I want mine now. Whats the usual shipping time?

x 2 http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (C.S Bishop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.S Bishop* »_







I want mine now. Whats the usual shipping time?

ordered tuesday. got it on saturday (from Harrisburg area to Philly area). i ordered blu-ray and got DVD, though...unless they look the same? (box says DVD)


----------



## C.S Bishop (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (FastB7S4)*

Mine was in the box when I got home today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Wonderful movie and plans are in the works for local GTG movie night because of this. Thanks again and keep up the good work.


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (FastB7S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastB7S4* »_
ordered tuesday. got it on saturday (from Harrisburg area to Philly area). i ordered blu-ray and got DVD, though...unless they look the same? (box says DVD)










After I sent yours out, I totally realized I sent the wrong one - go ahead and keep the DVD for now though and when the Blu-Ray's are ready, we'll get you one at no extra cost since we messed up. Sorry for the wait on the shipping, sometimes with our hectic work schedules its hard to get to the post office on time but we will try to improve on that.


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (C.S Bishop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.S Bishop* »_Mine was in the box when I got home today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Wonderful movie and plans are in the works for local GTG movie night because of this. Thanks again and keep up the good work.


We hope you liked it! Keep an eye out, we're working on some new content for the web!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tsdfilms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsdfilms* »_

After I sent yours out, I totally realized I sent the wrong one - go ahead and keep the DVD for now though and when the Blu-Ray's are ready, we'll get you one at no extra cost since we messed up. Sorry for the wait on the shipping, sometimes with our hectic work schedules its hard to get to the post office on time but we will try to improve on that.


Cool. Thanks! Appreciate the good customer service.
As far as the film, I thought it was well done. I even made the film for a split second. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was in the blue s4 with headlight LEDs following the 2 beetles into the Blown Euros GTG.


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (FastB7S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastB7S4* »_
Cool. Thanks! Appreciate the good customer service.
As far as the film, I thought it was well done. I even made the film for a split second. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I was in the blue s4 with headlight LEDs following the 2 beetles into the Blown Euros GTG.

Wouldn't mind doing a mini film on your car actually... we're trying to find some S4's that are decent. Send us a photo over to [email protected]


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tsdfilms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsdfilms* »_
Wouldn't mind doing a mini film on your car actually... we're trying to find some S4's that are decent. Send us a photo over to [email protected]

Oh word? I'll send some pics later on.
*edit - Pics sent!


_Modified by FastB7S4 at 10:33 PM 8-17-2009_


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (FastB7S4)*

Thank you!


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

just ordered my copy on blu-ray.
can't wait to get it...


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MetalMessiah666* »_just ordered my copy on blu-ray.
can't wait to get it...









Just a heads up, blu-rays wont be available for a couple more weeks. we're in the process of getting them compressed and authored... just hang tight!!


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tsdfilms)*

no worries.
I'll be waiting by the mailbox patiently


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*

Here's a little video we just put out online!
http://www.vimeo.com/6408909

(Dubs On The Delaware 2009)
VAG Fair video is coming soon too!


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (tsdfilms)*

Is a digital version ever coming?
I guarantee you'll have piles of people buy your video if they didn't have to wait 2 weeks to get it
this type of video is an impulse buy.....


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (duke_seb)*

Digital version release date is coming up, within a week or so :]
We're really sorry that its taking a while for some of the orders to ship.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tsdfilms)*

nice ... are you boys going to Dub's on the Boards next week?


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SP Scirocco)*

oh crap I havent even heard about it, where is it at?


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tsdfilms)*

here yah go.... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4334292 
I think tonight is the last day to register for the show..... but you can still come and film if your not showing.


_Modified by SP Scirocco at 7:45 AM 9-9-2009_


----------



## .:R32DBP (May 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (FastB7S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastB7S4* »_Just ordered a Blu-Ray version!

x2. well i ordered like last week. hopefully it comes soon. cant wait to see this movie


----------



## .:R32DBP (May 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.:R32DBP)*

bump i am still waiting for my shipment. its been like a month already.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

Emails sent - its been almost 2 months ... still waiting .....


----------



## .:R32DBP (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (unitzero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unitzero* »_Emails sent - its been almost 2 months ... still waiting .....

x2 i sent an email to Justin and got no reply.


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

yup, no reply.
I can understand if its been lost in the mail its out of their control but getting no reply from multiple emails at all doesn't give a good impression.


----------



## .:R32DBP (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (unitzero)*

bump still waiting for a reply to my email as well. its been about a month and nothing from the waterflix guys.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: (.:R32DBP)*

Yeah, they seemed to have fallen off the face of the planet. They were interested in filming my car but since then have not heard a peep.


----------



## ftspyder (Aug 26, 2006)

when is the digital download gonna be ready, i`ll purchase that


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

its been like 6 weeks since i ordered my copy... where is the movie???????

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## ftspyder (Aug 26, 2006)

thats why im waiting for the digital


----------



## .:R32DBP (May 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MetalMessiah666* »_its been like 6 weeks since i ordered my copy... where is the movie???????

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










x2 i ordered like first week in september. if anything i want my money back or something. i ordered the bluray too.


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

paypal dispute has been filed , hopefully i can get my money back


----------



## SlamdSLC (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (unitzero)*

I just talked to him. The guy that was supposed to take care of the shipping bailed on him. He told me he contacted some of the people that emailed him and he's gonna try to get the videos out soon. He's a good guy and you'll enjoy the video once you get it. Sucks this happened. I hope you all get your videos soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ftspyder (Aug 26, 2006)

any word on the digital download?


----------



## SlamdSLC (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (ftspyder)*

Not sure about that. I'd have to ask him. I'll post on here when I find out.


----------



## .:R32DBP (May 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i am still waiting for a reply to my email. its almost a month and a half and still have no movie.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.:R32DBP)*

sounds like these guys broke up aren't taking care of old orders.


----------



## .:R32DBP (May 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (FastB7S4)*

okay so i got the movie in the mail today but i ordered a blu ray and received a dvd. am i still gonna get a blu ray since i paid extra for it??


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.:R32DBP)*

don't hold your breath


----------



## .:R32DBP (May 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (FastB7S4)*

great. thats not good for the company. they need to respond asap.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.:R32DBP)*

i don't think they're a real company, just a couple of amateur videographers. i ordered blu-ray too back in July. i got the dvd a few days later and was promised they would ship me a blu-ray disc when they were completed. i doubt i'll ever see it.


----------



## .:R32DBP (May 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ohhh even better haha. that sux i wasted 30 dollars on a blu ray that im not even gonna get. great. the dvd is good i just wish i got it in blu ray. disappointing


----------



## dimsum (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (WaterFlixHD)*

What is the total $ to canada?


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (FastB7S4)*

I can assure you that we are professionals, not amateur videographers as you have said. I understand your position on this situation and would like to thoroughly explain to everyone that we had a lot of issues with the duplication company we were dealing with.
They sent us a batch of DVD's that the cases were ****ty and falling apart, and almost had a legal battle over it, had to wait forever for them to send us a new supply, etc etc. We were very disappointed with the way things turned out and they are responsible for everyones dvd's being late.
I understand we should have explained this sooner, but we kept being told that the DVD's were on the way.
Please email me with concerns. [email protected] - I would be more than happy to clear this up.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tsdfilms)*

^ all I heard was,
"I'm sorry, teacher. It's not my fault. The dog ate my homework."








You are still responsible. You collected money from people and did not deliver the product. It is not our problem that you had problems with your supplier. You should have offered a refund when those issues arose or explain the situation to the customer and ask if he/she would be willing to wait. How about next time you actually have some inventory before selling and if you run out, stop taking orders until you have more. Same goes with the blu-ray, don't take orders when the discs won't be available for months. Wait until you have them before putting them up for sale.


----------



## SlamdSLC (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (FastB7S4)*

Hindsight is 20/20. Kennon is a good guy though and he is trying to clear this all up. I just watched it last night for the first time in a while. His creativity really is amazing for this being their first film.


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (FastB7S4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastB7S4* »_^ all I heard was,
"I'm sorry, teacher. It's not my fault. The dog ate my homework."








You are still responsible. You collected money from people and did not deliver the product. It is not our problem that you had problems with your supplier. You should have offered a refund when those issues arose or explain the situation to the customer and ask if he/she would be willing to wait. How about next time you actually have some inventory before selling and if you run out, stop taking orders until you have more. Same goes with the blu-ray, don't take orders when the discs won't be available for months. Wait until you have them before putting them up for sale.

Just to make things clear, when ordering the blu-ray it specifically did say "Pre-Order", and we did have a notice on our website of delays. I am not trying to fight with anyone, I was apologizing for the inconvenience. The 'dog ate my homework' logic isn't quite the same as this situation, but I understand where you are coming from at the same time. Also, we did deliver the product to them as soon as we were able to. I would not leave people hanging out to dry, if we for some reason cannot deliver the blu-ray product by the end of all this i will pay people back out of my own pocket if I have to. I don't care if I have to or not, I will take care of it.
I love Volkswagens and Audi's, I love the community, I am not tying to make a bad name for myself within it, I want friends within it and to give you all some great films to watch. I am seriously very sorry for all the inconvenience and like I said, I'll do what I can to make it up to you and everyone else. Thank you.


_Modified by tsdfilms at 9:13 AM 10-19-2009_


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SlamdSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlamdSLC* »_Hindsight is 20/20. Kennon is a good guy though and he is trying to clear this all up. I just watched it last night for the first time in a while. His creativity really is amazing for this being their first film.









Thanks, I'm hoping our reputation isn't completely destroyed. Our most recent orders have all been shipped within 12-24 hours of receiving them; so I hope people know that we are serious about this. We need to get some positive exposure going back on here. Not this.


_Modified by tsdfilms at 9:20 AM 10-19-2009_


----------



## dimsum (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: (dimsum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dimsum* »_What is the total $ to canada?

Or is there a Canadian distributor?


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

pm sent regarding blu-ray shipment.


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (dimsum)*

shipping and handling costs are a flat rate of like $5 total


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MetalMessiah666* »_pm sent regarding blu-ray shipment.

Blu-Rays still aren't available because of the duplication company we're looking to head up this project on our own, if you can't wait any longer we'll gladly just ship a DVD and give you the extra $10 back - up to you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tsdfilms)*

Ok that works for me. Sorry to hear about the production troubles. Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MetalMessiah666* »_Ok that works for me. Sorry to hear about the production troubles. Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for understanding, it's appreciated. Please PM me your address so I can make sure to ship out a copy or two of the DVD for you today, thanks!


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tsdfilms)*

Pm's


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (tsdfilms)*

it's always something when you have to really on some other people to get things done (like duplicating company's)... it happens all to often. I know it sucks... if you can knock them out your self the do it bro. At least then you know it will get done. Hope you get it all sorted out. Can't wait to see the next film. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

PS the rocco has more power now....

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (SP Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SP Scirocco* »_it's always something when you have to really on some other people to get things done (like duplicating company's)... it happens all to often. I know it sucks... if you can knock them out your self the do it bro. At least then you know it will get done. Hope you get it all sorted out. Can't wait to see the next film. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

PS the rocco has more power now....

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I want to film that scirocco so bad again Dave haha lets set something up for sometime soon. The fall colors would look GREAT in contrast with the rocco.
It really is always something, and I will never be dealing with that company again for duplication, period. Anyway, I'm in the initial phases of filming the new film!


----------



## dimsum (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (tsdfilms)*

Just ordered mine, glad there is a flat shipping rate. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (dimsum)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dimsum* »_Just ordered mine, glad there is a flat shipping rate. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Shipped it out today! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for your order!!!


----------



## MetalMessiah666 (Jan 4, 2005)

*FV-QR*

did my copy get sent out yet?


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MetalMessiah666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MetalMessiah666* »_did my copy get sent out yet?

Yes, you should have received it by now but if you don't in the next day or two, let me know and I'll be glad to get you another one sent out... I'm sure it will arrive though.


----------



## WaterFlixHD (Apr 17, 2009)

Online version is available for download on http://www.waterflixhd.com. Go check it out!


----------



## ftspyder (Aug 26, 2006)

just purchased the digital!


----------



## .:R32DBP (May 21, 2006)

*Re: (ftspyder)*

How's the blurays looking.


----------



## unitzero (Jan 15, 2008)

Just spoke to these guys via vimeo - seems like they are getting things sorted now , Thanks to Kennon for posting on here to explain whats been going on. 
Baz


----------



## shadow81 (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: (unitzero)*

Came across REWIND via the MKX channel on Vimeo, I'll be ordering up a copy very soon. Trying to decide between getting the DVD/digital, or Bluray (I wanna see this in HD). Big http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you guys. Now I'll be throwing







at you and the Wagenwerks crew!

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## shadow81 (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: (shadow81)*

Bump this isht up. Great film by the fellows at Waterflix! Everyone should pick up a copy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SlamdSLC (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (shadow81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shadow81* »_Bump this isht up. Great film by the fellows at Waterflix! Everyone should pick up a copy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I agree. The video was featured in the new Eurotuner in the gift section


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (SlamdSLC)*

Dude! Are we? I want to see! I need a copy of that.


----------



## SP Scirocco (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: (tsdfilms)*

yep i got it a few days ago... kool http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## duke_seb (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (SP Scirocco)*

Is there a digital copy yet?


----------



## SlamdSLC (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (duke_seb)*

Yep go to Waterflixhd.com


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (SlamdSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlamdSLC* »_Yep go to Waterflixhd.com

Ryan im gonna start cutting you in on the operation hahah you help out so much dude!


----------



## SlamdSLC (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (tsdfilms)*

Paypal [email protected] Hahaha I'm jk


----------



## .:R32DBP (May 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*

okay i still havent gotten my blu ray and its been 2-3 months. i got a regular dvd tho. but i paid 10 dollars extra for a dvd. if anything i would like my 10 dollars back if there wont be a blu ray.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.:R32DBP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:R32DBP* »_okay i still havent gotten my blu ray and its been 2-3 months. i got a regular dvd tho. but i paid 10 dollars extra for a dvd. if anything i would like my 10 dollars back if there wont be a blu ray. 

+1, except that I paid for blu ray back in July.


----------



## vjmd (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Justin and Kennon,
I just tried buying the digital copy of the DVD via Payloadz.com but I did not get through the download section.
I looked at my credit card and the transaction of 10 USD went through.
The site gave me this notice instead:
Error During Checkout
Payment Checkout Error Status 
   
 Payment Response
 Payment Status: Failure 
 Short Message : Gateway Decline
 Long Message: This transaction cannot be processed. 
 Amount: 10.00 
 NOTE: There has been an issue with processing this transaction.
  In order to complete this transaction, Pay with PayPal using your credit card 
Hope you could help me so that I can enjoy your work.


----------



## SlamdSLC (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (vjmd)*

They don't always get a chance
to check this thread since I created it, not them. But I notified them of your problem.


----------



## vwnut376 (Jan 10, 2009)

I hope you get your money back.My girlfriend ordered the dvd in late november and still has not received it.She has sent 3 e-mails since then, as it was to be a christmas present for me and was told that she would receive it before christmas.We still have not recieved the dvd in the last week,so she went thru paypal to recover her purchase and paypal sided with her,hopefully you have better luck with this, it is not a way to handle business in the vw community.BUYER BEWARE.......I will NOT make any future purchases thru this company wich is sad ,as I had thought that they were offering a great product,that I would haved collected all of the DVD'S...










_Modified by vwnut376 at 9:32 PM 1-14-2010_


----------



## vjmd (Jan 14, 2010)

I have not received any response from the producers of the video.
I am very disappointed with the lack of response and the total disrespect of these people with regard to other people's hard earned money.
All I have seen in this thread are empty promises and insincere apologies. The proof is in the pudding my friends.
If one cannot deliver the goods, simply return the full payment back. No drama.
You are fortunate that this video has not been leaked by a Robin Hood via torrent. 
I hope you guys ship-shape....soon.


----------



## VW_Andy_sanchez_chan (Apr 22, 2005)

karma


----------



## VRptstyly (May 18, 2006)

*Re: (VW_Andy_sanchez_chan)*

so whats the deal then? wanted to check this out.. but I'm not donating money to get no DVD..


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (VW_Andy_sanchez_chan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_Andy_sanchez_chan* »_karma

We're taking care of all the problems. There is no bad karma here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by tsdfilms at 6:14 AM 2-18-2010_


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (VRptstyly)*

Here's the deal for you and for anyone else wondering.
We had experienced a lot of problems with shipping, yes. We both had very busy schedules and head up several ventures. We hired someone to help us do all the shipping and it will be taken care of very promptly now. There will be no further issues or you will receive your full money back; no questions asked. We are working on a new VW / Audi project currently and look forward to sharing it with everyone.
Please understand that we didn't intend any disrespect to anyone or their hard earned money as it is said above.
I'm saying this in full confidence that there is going to be a lot of good things going on with us in the future. For those of you who ordered and had a bad experience, please send me an email personally I would like to resolve this issue. [email protected]
Thank you.


----------



## VRptstyly (May 18, 2006)

*Re: (tsdfilms)*

I'll second all that, just ordered a dvd Sat. It was sent out Tues. after the weekend, and I got it today. I gave them a shot and they came through, and I'm sure they will continue to. Their issues have been resolved so everyone can relax and enjoy...


----------



## SlamdSLC (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (VRptstyly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRptstyly* »_I'll second all that, just ordered a dvd Sat. It was sent out Tues. after the weekend, and I got it today. I gave them a shot and they came through, and I'm sure they will continue to. Their issues have been resolved so everyone can relax and enjoy...

Glad you recieved it so soon


----------



## VRptstyly (May 18, 2006)

*Re: (SlamdSLC)*

Yea it was quick, haven't checked it out yet tho' my GF's hating on me, not letting me pop it in... haha


----------



## SlamdSLC (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (VRptstyly)*

And it was just Valentines Day too, that's lame haha.


----------



## VRptstyly (May 18, 2006)

*Re: (SlamdSLC)*

yea you know what you make a point, she's getting greedy..


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (VRptstyly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRptstyly* »_I'll second all that, just ordered a dvd Sat. It was sent out Tues. after the weekend, and I got it today. I gave them a shot and they came through, and I'm sure they will continue to. Their issues have been resolved so everyone can relax and enjoy...

I'm really glad you received it so fast, once you check it out let me know how you like it. We decided to move forward on a new monthly video magazine project - just think of it like this, Eurotuner or PVW in motion.


----------



## VW_Andy_sanchez_chan (Apr 22, 2005)

_Modified by VW_Andy_sanchez_chan at 5:09 PM 2-21-2010_


----------



## Megaa Sparks (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (VW_Andy_sanchez_chan)*

Bumping this up because although I have never been one to complain, the service, or in this case the lack thereof, of this "company" has been nothing but disrespectful.
I placed my order for a DVD on December 30th of 2009. On February 10th, 2010, i sent out the following email:
To whom it may concern, 

My name is Anna ****** and I ordered a copy of your WaterflixHD "Rewind" DVD on December 30th, 2009. I have yet to receive a copy and was curious as to what the order status is. Thank you for your time. 

Regards,
Anna ******
It is now March 13th, 2010 and I haven't heard a single thing back. I realize companies may be busy, but the fact that they are in over their heads has nothing to do with the customer service they should provide. Hire more people, comunicate with your clients, and show some respect - they are the remason you are there in the first place. After initially seeing this "gift recomendation" in EuroTuner, I assumed I would be dealing with a legitimate and responsible company, and here I receive this type of treatment instead. 
I have nothing positive to say and still have yet to receive any type of communication, DVD, or a full refund.


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (Megaa Sparks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Megaa Sparks* »_Bumping this up because although I have never been one to complain, the service, or in this case the lack thereof, of this "company" has been nothing but disrespectful.
I placed my order for a DVD on December 30th of 2009. On February 10th, 2010, i sent out the following email:
To whom it may concern, 

My name is Anna ****** and I ordered a copy of your WaterflixHD "Rewind" DVD on December 30th, 2009. I have yet to receive a copy and was curious as to what the order status is. Thank you for your time. 

Regards,
Anna ******
It is now March 13th, 2010 and I haven't heard a single thing back. I realize companies may be busy, but the fact that they are in over their heads has nothing to do with the customer service they should provide. Hire more people, comunicate with your clients, and show some respect - they are the remason you are there in the first place. After initially seeing this "gift recomendation" in EuroTuner, I assumed I would be dealing with a legitimate and responsible company, and here I receive this type of treatment instead. 
I have nothing positive to say and still have yet to receive any type of communication, DVD, or a full refund. 

I know for sure that two or three DVDs were sent to you a couple of times already, we will send out another with delivery confirmation this time. I apologize, and I hope it works for you this time. Please email me [email protected] if you haven't given us your shipping info again yet.


----------



## Megaa Sparks (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (tsdfilms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsdfilms* »_
I know for sure that two or three DVDs were sent to you a couple of times already, we will send out another with delivery confirmation this time. I apologize, and I hope it works for you this time. Please email me [email protected] if you haven't given us your shipping info again yet.

I don't understand why a company would send out even a second copy without contacting the customer, not to mention a third. Address and all contact information listed is correct and I will email you again with the shipping information. Thanks.


----------



## tsdfilms (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (Megaa Sparks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Megaa Sparks* »_
I don't understand why a company would send out even a second copy without contacting the customer, not to mention a third. Address and all contact information listed is correct and I will email you again with the shipping information. Thanks.

We have sent two out previously, once for the original order and then we accidentally sent another. We're making the issue as right as we can, I've emailed you and apologized, offered a copy of our new bi-monthly video magazine for free, and we sent the DVD again this time with DC on it. I really don't know what else you want us to do or say... but we're trying here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Megaa Sparks (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (tsdfilms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tsdfilms* »_
We have sent two out previously, once for the original order and then we accidentally sent another. We're making the issue as right as we can, I've emailed you and apologized, offered a copy of our new bi-monthly video magazine for free, and we sent the DVD again this time with DC on it. I really don't know what else you want us to do or say... but we're trying here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Right, and I understand that. Nothing negative has been said since my initial post and you guys have done your best to make it better.


----------



## SlamdSLC (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Megaa Sparks)*

Awesome


----------



## R32Freddie (Mar 2, 2009)

bump it!


----------



## R32Freddie (Mar 2, 2009)

Its been almost a month since i ordered.


----------

